# Dove Shoot-Middle Georgia



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Aug 9, 2017)

We are cutting and discing the sunflowers in a 30 Acre Field. Field Planted 6 x 36" Rows, then a strip of Bare dirt. Plus 4 acres of Millet, in the middle of the field.
This field has it all, a watering hole, Power lines running thru the field, surrounded by planted pines (roosting) and no other AG fields in the area. Also surrounded by Clay Holes, just off the property (Gritting). 
The field is in Twiggs County, 15 minutes East of Macon, just off I-16. 

Cost is $150 ea. Opening Day or $250 for All Weekend (Sat, Sunday & Monday)

BBQ Lunch Served on Saturday, Draw for Spots on the field at Lunch. Sunday & Monday, first come, first served.

Field limited to 25 shooters.

PM here for more info.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Aug 11, 2017)

I still have a few spots left for the shoot opening weekend. PM if interested.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Aug 26, 2017)

I still have a few spots open for the Opening Weekend. Lots of birds eating the sunflowers. Got pics but cant get them to post. Can send via PM if interested.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Aug 29, 2017)

$150 per spot Opening Day w BBQ Lunch. $250 if you want to shoot ALL WEEKEND, SAT, SUN & MON.
The Field is Looking good with ALOT Of birds this year. We have been cutting and mowing down sun flower and browntop millet strips for the last 2 weeks. Gonna be a GREAT Shoot this year.
We still have a couple of spots left for opening day.
PM fo rmore details or signup information.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Sep 5, 2017)

Some Pics from our Opening day Dove Shoot




https://flic.kr/p/YbkVNs

[URL="

https://flic.kr/p/XaEA71

[URL="

https://flic.kr/p/Y9QAGE



https://flic.kr/p/Ybnwf1



https://flic.kr/p/Y9NC8u



https://flic.kr/p/XaETtq


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Sep 5, 2017)

Even Ole "Shortstop" got in on some Opening Day Action

[URL="

https://flic.kr/p/Xd4myF


----------

